# Typing: Heroes of Olympus Series



## Mereallysmart (Jun 7, 2011)

I've looked all over the internet but I've had no luck finding any threads regarding MBTI typing characters in the Percy Jackson/Heroes of Olympus Series.
So I tried to do so myself. Feel free to share your ideas-I'd LOVE to hear them- I'm finding this particularly challenging for some reason. I'm very aware that most of my guesses are probably wrong.

Annabeth-INTJ
Grover-ENFP or ENFJ
Nico-ISTP
Thalia-INFJ?
Piper-INFJ
Leo-ENTP
Reyna-ENTJ

Feel free to retype any of these, but please tell me why you think I'm wrong.

Characters I'm super CLUELESS about-HELP ME:
1.As lame as it sounds-Percy Jackson
2.Luke
3. Jason
4. Hazel- she's kind of new to me
5. Frank-also new to me
6. Bianca
Please type these! And any character I forgot!


----------



## NextStevenSpielburg (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree with most of your guesses however Thalia is most definitely an ENTP. _Definitely._ No one in that book loves arguing more than her. Id also place Annabeth as an ENTP or INTP. Mostly because I dont think an INTJ has the creativity or craving for knowledge as she does; especially since she wishes to be an architect so I'd place her as more of a spatial think than an INTJ would be capable of. And she does enjoying winning arguements, debating, being right, etc. I'd probably also place her as an E because of outgoing she is. She's also more feeling oriented than most of the thinking types so I'd definitely rule INTJ out.

Percy... hmm. I'd possibly place him as an I because he doesn't have a large circle of friends. But there's also the likelihood of him as an E because he's a natural leader. Definitely an S because he's more impulsive, in the moment, nonstrategic, etc. He's always more focused on the current standing as opposed to how his decisions could affect the future. Definitely an F. No doubt about it. Perhaps he's a very logical F, but still. His fatal flaw is that he would sacrifice the world for the life of a loved one. how more more can one's emotions influence them than that? And a P because he hates obligations. Overall I'd say an ISFP would be the best fit.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Leo's more ESTP than ENTP. He more sensory-oriented that an ENTP.


----------



## Mereallysmart (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, you guys! I've been waiting sooo long for a reply to this!


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Super late reply, but...

I think Hazel is INFJ. Of course, I do say that because I relate to her, but... It really does make sense. She's empathetic and has strings thoughts underneath her quiet exterior. 

Nico seems rather ENFP to me... He was very extroverted (I think) as a kid, and now it still seems that he's a strong presence in the company of others, even if he would prefer not to be. He's always spoken his thoughts aloud, along with his peculiar observations. 

However, Piper... as INFJ... I don't think so. I don't relate to her much at all (she's quite a Sue...), and she seems more of a tomboyish/girly/whatever Senser... Maybe. (I could really be wrong; I haven't read the first book in a while, and I really didn't enjoy it when I did.)

Ack... I need to read the third book still. Then perhaps I'll have more accurate types.


----------



## mastelsa (Mar 13, 2012)

NextStevenSpielburg said:


> I agree with most of your guesses however Thalia is most definitely an ENTP. _Definitely._ No one in that book loves arguing more than her. Id also place Annabeth as an ENTP or INTP. Mostly because I dont think an INTJ has the creativity or craving for knowledge as she does; especially since she wishes to be an architect so I'd place her as more of a spatial think than an INTJ would be capable of. And she does enjoying winning arguements, debating, being right, etc. I'd probably also place her as an E because of outgoing she is. She's also more feeling oriented than most of the thinking types so I'd definitely rule INTJ out.


I really have to disagree with your reasoning behind that typing of Annabeth. The idea that INTJs are not capable of spatial reasoning is a stereotype. I also don't know how you got it in your head that INTJs aren't creative and don't crave knowledge, but please stop. I can't personally speak for spatial reasoning, but as far as I'm aware, spatial reasoning has never been correlated with any of the Jungian functions in the literature. I think you're thinking of ISTJs when you talk about a lack of creativity, and even then that's a stereotype. Bad on you. 

It's been awhile since I read a book with Annabeth as a main character, but if she's not an INTJ I'd guess she might have an S or a P in there somewhere. Maybe. I wouldn't say E, though. I don't think she fits the profile for an ENTP.

I do agree with your assessments of Thalia and Percy though.


----------



## ELGtheintj (Jan 22, 2013)

Completely agree!^

Percy - ESFP 9w8
If you think about it, it makes way more sense for his inferior function to be Ni than Te. People probably type him as an introvert because he's kind of a loner in the mortal world but I think he's just used to having bad experiences with others.

Annabeth - INTJ 5

Grover - INFP

Jason - ISTJ 1w9

Piper - INFJ 4w5

Leo - ESTP

Frank - ISFJ

Hazel - ISTP

Reyna - INTJ

Thalia - ENTJ

Nico - ISTP

Bianca - ....She wasn't around very long, but I'm gonna say ISFP

Hope you don't mind, I added some Enneagrams


----------



## HabaDB (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmmm, why do us INTJs always try to type other characters as INTJs? I'm not going to point fingers, but I have seen it a lot.


----------



## anonimouze123 (Apr 25, 2013)

HabaDB said:


> Hmmm, why do us INTJs always try to type other characters as INTJs? I'm not going to point fingers, but I have seen it a lot.


Other types misunderstand us quite frequently, I think due to the fact that we are rare and don't like to talk about what goes on inside our heads. I don't think that we mistype a lot of characters as INTJ; rather, when we type them INTJ, the other types don't always understand why because they have to rely more on outward appearances and stereotypes to spot us. (IDK if that makes sense).
Anyway, Annabeth is DEFINITELY INTJ, therefore leading us to believe that Reyna is as well (in the book they are portrayed as being extremely similar). Dunno about Percy, probably an SF.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Haven't read Heroes of Olympus yet, but here's what I'm thinking for Percy Jackson:

Percy: INFP, possibly an S because for most INFP characters, they scream INFP at me, and Percy doesn't do that as much

Annabeth: definitely an INTJ. I have no doubts.

Grover: probably an ESFP or ESFJ. He's hard to type.

Bianca: ISFJ-ISFJs strike me as a calm, motherly type and that's what she seems to be

Nico: He's one of those characters that screams INFP

Thalia: I have trouble typing her. Probably an NT, maybe INTP or ENTP?

Luke: he seems like an ISTP, but I'm not sure

*If you want me to explain my reasoning for any, I'll be perfectly willing


----------



## RoseOfStarlight (Mar 28, 2014)

Percy Jackson - ESFP, though ISFP is also possible.
Annabeth Chase - INTx.
Grover Underwood - ISFP, possibly?
Bianca di Angelo - ISFJ?
Nico di Angelo - INFP.
Thalia Grace - ENTP.
Jason Grace - ENTJ, maybe?
Piper McLean - ENFP, I'm fairly sure.
Leo Valdez - ESTP.
Hazel Levesque - INFJ.
Frank Zhang - INFP?


----------



## PerspicaciousGirl (Jul 11, 2014)

NextStevenSpielburg said:


> Id also place Annabeth as an ENTP or INTP. Mostly because I dont think an INTJ has the creativity or craving for knowledge as she does; especially since she wishes to be an architect so I'd place her as more of a spatial think than an INTJ would be capable of.
> 
> This is completely incorrect! Whilst I am personally not completely convinced that Annabeth is an INTJ, INTJ's are actually one of the most creative types of all. They have a huge passion for learning, and if they are interested in a topic, they will know everything about it. They pride themselves on their knowledge. Also, nothing in MBTI is indicative of spatial awareness/intelligence.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Leo's not an ENTP, ESTP seems relatively likely.

Jason Grace is not an ENTJ, possibly an ESTJ?
@RoseOfStarlight why do you have Hazel as INFJ? I never really saw anyone from either series as an INFJ.


----------



## RoseOfStarlight (Mar 28, 2014)

I've read different theories on Hazel, and the general consensus is that she's at least an Introvert and a Feeler. One of my friends typed her as an INFJ and I thought that it fit, so I put her down as one. I haven't read the books in a while, so I'm sorry if my typings seemed off.

Though, when I think back on it, ISFJ does seem more likely to me; she relies heavily on her own experiences (Si) to make decisions about the world.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

RoseOfStarlight said:


> I've read different theories on Hazel, and the general consensus is that she's at least an Introvert and a Feeler. One of my friends typed her as an INFJ and I thought that it fit, so I put her down as one. I haven't read the books in a while, so I'm sorry if my typings seemed off.
> 
> Though, when I think back on it, ISFJ does seem more likely to me; she relies heavily on her own experiences (Si) to make decisions about the world.


I would agree with you. I think she's far more likely to be an ISFJ than an INFJ. Again, I don't think I've seen an INFJ in any of Rick Riordan's work.


----------



## RoseOfStarlight (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, you're definitely right about that. The only possible one I can think of is Hestia, but even then, she didn't get much time in the spotlight and could easily be almost any other type.


----------



## mallorym1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Idk I always thought Percy was at least an NF, if you remember his first monologue in the first book ever he talks about how this isn't how he imagined his childhood, and how he did not get to have one. He talks often about how he felt he is missing traditional childhood things and how disillusioned he is about the Gods, and about the world in general. Now, I'd say INFP but I'm obviously biased, although I don't feel a J for him, or an E at all. Also being Introverted Feeling dominant would make a lot of sense for his actions.


----------



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

Leo screams ISTP to me. He seems introverted despite the way he acts when he's around other people. Plus, I feel like he's perfectly capable of locking himself away for hours working on projects without needing to be around other people at all. Idk, maybe I'm the only one who sees it.

Also I like the idea of ENFP for Nico. Makes sense. I like the theory that he might be so isolated because he's shoving himself away from others as a defensive tactic rather than as his ideal choice. Also makes sense as to why he's so absolutely miserable about it. But it's hard to type him since he gets so unhealthy as he gets older.

Piper is INFP/ISFP for me? But I can see the arguments for ENFP and possibly INFJ.

Annabeth... INTJ?

Jason.... ESTJ/ESFJ?

I'd have to think about the others more to try to type them.


----------



## elHexy (Dec 20, 2014)

Annabeth wouldn't strike me as INTJ at first, but after thinking about it, I can see her stronger functions are Ni and Te.

I actually think Leo is an ENTP. I admit he does seem very S, but I find that he is more in Ne/Si-dom - very adaptable, always finding new uses for things, throwing out ideas all over the place, also thinks about his past and inventions of the past.

Nico is one that really stumps me. At one point I thought he was INFP. Sometimes he gives me an ISFJ vibe.

Percy's got gigantic S and F written all over him. XSFP or sure. Can't decide if his Fi or Se is stronger, but on a whole I'm leaning to wards ESFP.


----------



## elHexy (Dec 20, 2014)

ELGtheintj said:


> Completely agree!^
> 
> Percy - ESFP 9w8
> If you think about it, it makes way more sense for his inferior function to be Ni than Te. People probably type him as an introvert because he's kind of a loner in the mortal world but I think he's just used to having bad experiences with others.
> ...


I think Leo could be a 6/7 with the other type as a wing and Annabeth would have a w6. I absolutely agree with the 4w5 for Piper!


----------

